
Tutorial: Apache 2.4 as reverse proxy - maus80
http://www.leaseweblabs.com/2014/12/tutorial-apache-2-4-transparent-reverse-proxy/
======
SEJeff
Perhaps I'm the weird one out that actually prefers Apache 2.4.x over Nginx
for web and proxy services in much the same way. Huge fan of
mod_proxy_balancer (not available in Apache < 2.4) when bundled with uwsgi for
web workers.

